# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  rodilište u našicama

## sale&amp;ivana

vidim da se nigdje ne spominje ovo rodilište. možda zato što je novootvoreno i uređeno pa nema cura koje su tamo rodile. mene jako zanima kako je tamo i voljela bih kada bi se javile cure koje su rodile tamo i napisale ponešto o tom rodilištu

----------


## Rene2

Rodilište u Našicama postoji otkako i bolnica.
Nije novouređeno, nego je skroz dobro uređeno, uključujući i pedijatriju i dispanzer za djecu i dojenčad.


Ja sam rodila u NA. Moja iskustva su što se tiče bolnice i osoblja prekrasna.

Nedavno mi je sestra rodila u Osijeku, a da je pretjodno 5 dana ležala u na našičkoj ginekologiji. Njena usporedba je da je našička bolnica ko hotel s ***** naspram osječke.

Što god te zanima, možeš pitati mene.

----------

